# Depotting mineralize products?



## mrstucker (Aug 1, 2006)

Can you depot these?   Do they fit into the blush palette?


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 1, 2006)

*No.  If you look into the eyeshadow pot, they don't have a pan that holds them like the other MAC e/s's.*


----------



## toby1 (Aug 1, 2006)

Also because of the domed shaped the lid on the palette wouldn't close


----------



## alurabella (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm fairly certain if you tried depotting these, they would break apart!!! I don't recommend it at ALL.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Aug 1, 2006)

ITA Allurabella,.. If they are made like the skinfinishes,.. (I have about finished a Porcelain Pink!) then they are baked onto a little platform type thing in the pot,.. I can imagine if you try to remove them they will come off in pieces. They are too big for the e/s pan and too small for the blush pan,... Keeping mine in the pot and actually prefer using it (Heat/Element) as a skinfinish! Someone on here turned me onto that and it works great!!


----------



## cathythi (Aug 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 
_... Keeping mine in the pot and actually prefer using it (Heat/Element) as a skinfinish! Someone on here turned me onto that and it works great!!_

 
Wow, I'm gonna try that too, thanks for the idea


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 2, 2006)

they are baked on little terracotta tiles. 
 don't do it!


----------



## gummybug (Aug 3, 2006)

I saw a tester of the new duos that was used up all the way to the bottom, and it was baked onto metal. It was on a silvery surface.


----------



## lara (Aug 3, 2006)

Perhaps a combo of the two - they're baked in regular cosmetic pans that are baked on terracotta tiles.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 3, 2006)

interesting, i still wouldn't do it!
p.s. lara, love the new avatar photo. i always thought you were a blonde for some reason? you could carry that off np!


----------



## Raerae (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Perhaps a combo of the two - they're baked in regular cosmetic pans that are baked on terracotta tiles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I bet they could put out a special pan for the MSF's, since they have the metal pan on the bottom, it's prolly just glued to the plastic.  But de-potting them is prolly more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## gummybug (Aug 5, 2006)

Actually, I take that back. I think they are on terracotta. I saw another used up duo today and it didn't look like it was on metal. I think what happened the last time was that the one I saw was the black & white duo... so with the white shade and the shimmer and all, the bottom looked silvery. Sorry, folks!


----------



## karenn (Sep 19, 2008)

*depoting MAC mineralised blush? Can I ?*

These mineralised blushes broke me this year, and now I got a new problem with them. I noticed they are not flat as the regular Mac blush. Can I depot it? will it fit the regular Mac six-blush palette?


----------



## nunu (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: depoting MAC mineralised blush? Can I ?*

No, you can't depot them. They will break if you try to because a) they have a dome at the top b) they are baked so they tend to break easily.
Your palette won't close.

hth


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: depoting MAC mineralised blush? Can I ?*

From what i have read in other posts and blogs and such. the mineral blushes are baked into the case and do not have a pan. Some people have been successful... you might search for tutorials.... others have said they shatter when you depot. I also have heard that the blush pan will not shut with the depoted blushes in it. So due to all this I have never attempted it... Good luck if you try!!!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: depoting MAC mineralised blush? Can I ?*

like the others have said, these are:

baked onto a groved base with no pan, so they can't be depotted.  sometimes thru use the powder comes loose, but its just the bottom of the powder.  there's nothing attatched to the bottom.

since they are domed, they won't fit into the palettes because the lid won't close.

you can't depot any mineralize product.


----------



## blindpassion (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: depoting MAC mineralised blush? Can I ?*

noo please dont 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the poor mineralize blush will crumble and die!


----------



## karenn (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: depoting MAC mineralised blush? Can I ?*

Got it! Many thanks for all of you ! 
these blushes are so beautiful, I wont risk them. even I really enjoy to have my first blush set. 
Many thanks!!


----------



## MACForME (Jul 26, 2010)

*What to do with Mineralized E/S*

I have so many of them. And they are getting on my last nerve, i can't stand them being in pots. I'd love to depot them, but not sure if they'd fit into the MAC blush palette. (I don't have a blush palette YET..) Does anyone know? And if they do not, is there are palette out there that they will? 

Thanks!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: What to do with Mineralized E/S*

You cannot depot mineralize e/s!! They were baked in the pot, you would destroy them.

*Rachel, this is MAC Chat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *


----------



## Susanne (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: What to do with Mineralized E/S*

These threads will help:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/m...e-e-s-q-52247/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/d...-can-i-113965/


----------



## MACForME (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: What to do with Mineralized E/S*

Crap-
i didn't even think about them being baked.. oh well.. So much for that idea.

thanks!


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: What to do with Mineralized E/S*

*moving to MAC Chat*


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: What to do with Mineralized E/S*

yes please don't try and kill your mes by depotting them! they'll break and i don't believe there is a metal pan at the bottom either


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: What to do with Mineralized E/S*

Yeah there's no metal pan. When I was 14 I depotted my m/e blush and I was soo lucky it didn't break. But if you put it in a pan the top doesn't close.


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: What to do with Mineralized E/S*

Because this a product that is baked into the packaging, I agree with the others that you should not try to depot them.


----------



## Door (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: What to do with Mineralized E/S*

You can depot them, but there really isn't any point in doing that.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When depotting, the terracotta base comes out with MES. You would need to have a palette deep enough for both the terracotta base and the product.

And yes, I know this because I have done it (and returned the MES back to its original pot).


----------



## ElleMariachi (Mar 24, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but...I've now depotted 7 MES and all of them are in perfect condition. (I'm pretty klutzy, but I do have steady laboratory hands so maybe that helps). I'll take a picture when I'm not too lazy to get my camera out, but I actually find them EASIER to depot then regular eyeshadows. Granted, I am super careful while doing this, but honestly it's not that hard to do. Literally, this is all I do:

  	-Take the desired MES and pop it out of the plastic container (I find this works better when angling your small knife into the edge of the plastic container and not directly on the "lip" like you usually would with other eyeshadows - take it at an angle and make sure you don't push up too hard)

  	-Slice away the lip with a pair of wire cutters (I believe EnKore does this in his depotting tutorial : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o--oPgjo43o) carefully

  	-Wedge your knife (I use a small CutCo knife - it's tiny and just folds into itself, like a Swiss army knife) in between the bottom of the plastic container and the bottom of the terracotta disc

  	-Slowly push the knife forward (this will help to loosen the glue) and once you hear the glue coming apart and loosening, lift the knife upward to free the eyeshadow from the pan.

  	-The pan is out! I then hold it by the edges - a little pigment will get on your fingertips, but no biggie - and I lay it facedown on a clean piece of paper.

  	I then keep the glue on the bottom of the ES to use for my magnet and label. I cut my own labels out of a magnetic sheet (I peel the label off the bottom of the container and slap that onto the sheet, then cut that piece of the magnetic sheet out and put it onto the bottom of the disc). Also, I have small tins from my Dr. Hauscka face sets that are perfect for about 6-7 of these puppies. I plan on getting plain tins for the rest of my eyeshadows just b/c I'm not very picky about what my palettes look like. Tins = palettes, as far as I'm concerned. It doesn't have to say MAC on it for me to want to use it  I just want less clutter in my drawer because I have about 25 MES at the moment, and they are all just kind of sliding around in their little Container Store containers, while the rest of my eyeshadow are sitting pretty in their palettes.

  	This is also a great video (all of his vids are great): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Lw8v_yIhMo and this link is great too: http://pinchypea.ch/2010/10/how-to-depotting-mac-powders-cremes-mineralized/

  	Happy depotting...


----------



## ElleMariachi (Mar 24, 2011)

...aaaand I just depotted a mineralize blush (my LoveRock blush) and it turned out perfect as well! Off to find some tins


----------



## ElleMariachi (Mar 24, 2011)

LAST THING - doubt I'll try to depot my MSFs just because I like having them in their individual containers. But I'm sure it can be done. Just don't try it on your Stereo Rose without a lotta practice first


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 8, 2012)

A vid I just found about this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaNZmkZb0iI&feature=g-all-lik


----------



## BecaTheGreat (Oct 17, 2012)

So I have had great success depotting my mineralize eyeshadow duos but that is just my experience. Plus they fit perfectly in the new clear top MAC pallets. In another palette I have even depotted my Mineralize Skinfinish Naturals and they came out great. 


.


----------



## ShirrellBeauty (Oct 17, 2012)

You can depot the dome-shaped mineralized products, but there isn't a MAC palette for them. Instead, you can fit them into the "Z Palette", which recently made palettes specifically for dome-shaped products.


----------



## Amby79 (Nov 26, 2013)

Well this just saved me some tears lol. I wanted to depot my eyeshadows, but won't be doing it now lol. I only have 3 at the moment so I will live.


----------

